# Any simple lifestyle changes we could do to prevent cancer?



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

SyncMaster said:


> I have read several articles, books, blogs etc. that say that the cause of cancer is unknown. I know a lot depends on genes and hereditory and few types of cancer is more common. But, this question has been haunting us since we got Bourbon diagnosed with Lymphoma (He is currently on chemo and doing great. Bourbon is still high with energy and enjoys our cuddles).
> 
> Are there any simple things that we could do prevent cancer or at least reduce the chances of it? What are the common things which people might be unaware of but could contain carcinogens and could cause cancer? I see so many posts and experiences from so many people. Is there something that we could learn as a team on what we could do to make the lives of our fur babies better? What have you learned/done (will do) differently?
> 
> ...


Feed only NATURALLY preserved food and treats. That means Mixed-Tocopherols (Vitamin E) as a preservative. NEVER EVER BHA, BHT, Ethoxyquin or Propylene Glycol (which is on the Toxic Substances and Disease Registry) as the first 3 I listed are all chemical preservatives. Propylene Glycol is derived from anitfreeze and has been used to de-ice the doors on the space shuttles in space. All 4 of these are seriously suspected as carcinogens. 

A bit on Propylene Glycol "*Propylene Glycol* is a moistening agent found in some *dog foods* and treats to help reduce moisture, retain it's texture and prevent bacteria from growing. The problem is it's chemically derived from Ethylene *Glycol*, also known as antifreeze, which is extremely toxic to animals."

My dog also drinks only filtered water, not from the tap. Don't use fertilizer or pesticides on the lawn or where your dog will play and run around as when they come in, they will lick and clean their paws. I also do titer testing as to not over vaccinate.

Other than that, I think you will have your dog living in a bubble and even then, the plastic used to make the bubble might be an issue (some sarcasm).


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

What a great post SyncMaster. 
Teddy is our first golden and I have wondered the same thing. 
I will be following this post as would love to learn from others wisdom.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Cancer, and many other medical issues with dogs is related to a compromised autoimmune system. As has already been mentioned, realistically minimizing exposure to toxins is essential. Some simple things like using 8/18 stainless steel bowls and keeping them clean is helpful. There are also all sorts of food additives ranging from mushroom power, to Omega oils, to kelp powder that are worth considering. Diet and supplement should involve a conversation with your vet, and it's worth having. Regulating weight and exercise (just as with us humans), also supports longevity, and reduces joint stress. I also agree that titering is helpful, which you can only do in some states. If you can't titer, your dog may not need every vaccine out there, depending on your circumstances. Again, another conversation with your vet would be a good idea. Unfortunately, there is no magic bullet to preventing cancer but I think there are some step we can take to increase the odds of avoiding it with our dogs.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

For my kids I just really try to reduce the impact of environmental toxins... They are raw fed, minimally vaccinated, no chemical pesticides in or on them (a luxury not everyone has), HW pills only during mosquito months, filtered water served in stainless steel bowls, no pesticides/fertilizers/lawn treatments, low/non-toxic cleaning products, no vinyl toys, no air fresheners, no dryer sheets, we try to be aware of possible VOCs in any paint, flooring, furniture, etc. we bring into the house. The dogs are kept lean and well exercised. We spend $$$ on a variety of supplements that may help build their immune systems. I try not to walk them anywhere where lawns might have been treated with anything. When buying a new puppy I look for longevity in the lines, low cancer rates, and breeders who either raise their dogs on raw or who at least seem knowledgeable and make an effort to do what they can to avoid any cancers that might have a genetic basis.

But as already mentioned... there are no guarantees. Cancer is on the rise and we don't always know the cause and there's a limit to what we can control. Despite all these precautions, I lost both of my last two dogs to cancer at 11 (one to intestinal lymphoma and one to sinus cancer - both unusual cancers that likely were environment-based). And of course we all know people who got their dogs from backyard breeders or pet stores, fed them low quality foods, gave them a 5-way vaccine every year (plus Lyme and Lepto and kennel cough), covered them in tick/flea repellents, kept them a bit overweight, yada yada yada, and the dogs lived long and relatively healthy lives. It's all such a crap shoot...  

FWIW there's a series out there called "The Truth About Pet Cancer" that you might find interesting. I actually bought the DVDs for my library, but you may find some free stuff online. There are some mainstream vets/specialists that question some of their assertions/recommendations, but I figure if I can do something that MIGHT decrease the cancer risk in my dog, and won't hurt anything but my wallet, I sure as heck am going to do it.


----------

